# Port Forwarding



## Aero 1

Has anyone been able to set the tivo stream to port forward in the system information menu? Ive forwarded the ports in my router, but i am not able to enable port forwarding in the Out-of-Home menu. every time i click the check box, the check dissapears. it will not let me select it. anyone else seeing this? thanks.


----------



## Dan203

It's not ready yet. They said for now you have to use the proxy. Port forwarding wont be enabled until an update is released early next year.


----------



## hooper

Dan203 said:


> It's not ready yet.


Tivo's slogan


----------



## Aero 1

Dan203 said:


> It's not ready yet. They said for now you have to use the proxy. Port forwarding wont be enabled until an update is released early next year.


thanks. whats not ready about it? what do they have to do in order for my router to freely pass the bits to the stream? i dont see how they have to enable anything.


----------



## Dan203

I think it's more about how the iOS app contacts the Stream. Right now it sounds like it's hard coded to use TiVo's proxy for out of home streaming. It might also just be a setup issue. They may be working on a UPNP method for setting up port forwarding, like Slingbox uses, so customers don't have to figure out how to do it manually. Honestly I don't know exactly. All I know is Margret mentioned that port forwarding wont work until the update in a couple months.


----------



## MikePA1

Aero 1 - Congrats on having the longest sig. 

Reminds me to visit User CP and disable them.


----------



## jordinas

Port forwarding should be the basic standard configuration, uPNP the second choice and Proxy as a backup... My experience so far is that the proxy is slower than molasses - makes downloading any content when on the road effectively impossible.

It is quite a pattern which TiVo has developed of releasing half-baked products... I jumped onto the premiere before it was ready, now onto the stream... I am really losing faith.


----------



## eboydog

I'm trying to setup port forwarding on my Stream, but having a odd problem, when I disable proxy thought sysinfo screen I'm seeing the port forwarding config screen once or twice when I refresh but then it disappears.

Any thoughts on this ???

When the port forwarding cong screen appears briefly button by the time I try to type anything it appears to refresh a goes back the main sysinfo page.

*<<EDIT>>*

It's a web browser problem, it dawned on me that as I saw seeing the port forwarding screen for a moment that I should try a different browser, use Chrome so I fired up MS IE and now I see the advanced config page!


----------



## eboydog

Using Microsoft internet explorer I now get this screen but I'm finding the *settings *such as enabling port forwarding *can't be changed*. Is this just a web browser problem or is this something that really can't be changed.

The only thing that I can disable is proxy??










I suspect this has nothing to do with my issue of one of my Apple devices stuck in the idea the it's not on my home network and disables OOH on the Tivo app however I'm just trying anything to see if I can fix it!


----------



## dianebrat

eboydog said:


> Using Microsoft internet explorer I now get this screen but I'm finding the *settings *such as enabling port forwarding *can't be changed*. Is this just a web browser problem or is this something that really can't be changed.


See Dan's post, 2nd in the thread..


Dan203 said:


> It's not ready yet. They said for now you have to use the proxy. Port forwarding wont be enabled until an update is released early next year.


----------



## eboydog

dianebrat said:


> See Dan's post, 2nd in the thread..


I just assumed they had made progress since this message thread was more than 4 months old esp after seeing the option but not being able to change it; I just thought it was a web browser problem since you can disable proxy.


----------



## dianebrat

eboydog said:


> I just assumed they had made progress since this message thread was more than 4 months old esp after seeing the option but not being able to change it; I just thought it was a web browser problem since you can disable proxy.


Nope, you'll see posts when the options get opened up, so far it hasn't changed.


----------



## jimmypowder

dianebrat said:


> See Dan's post, 2nd in the thread..


Early next year !!??!??

What a joke . That's slowwwwwwwwww.


----------



## moyekj

jimmypowder said:


> Early next year !!??!??
> 
> What a joke . That's slowwwwwwwwww.


 Look at the dates - that was a reference to early this year which obviously didn't happen. It's very likely it will never happen...


----------



## dianebrat

jimmypowder said:


> Early next year !!??!??
> 
> What a joke . That's slowwwwwwwwww.


Why does it matter? you'll never use it, you have a slingbox you prefer


----------



## jimmypowder

dianebrat said:


> Why does it matter? you'll never use it, you have a slingbox you prefer


Well i would like to have a functional Tivo stream. I don't use it because its garbage compared to my Slingbox. Port forwarding enabling would likely rectify
the problems I have had with Tivo ooh streaming.

I did pay for a Roamio with built in stream after all.

Actually ,I really am looking forward to the day when the Apple TV,Roku or the new Amazon box becomes either a functional cable box or offers a tv subscription package. All of them with Cloud DVR storage .It's gonna happen .
Tivo may not have a pot to piss in when it does unless they change.


----------



## jimmypowder

moyekj said:


> Look at the dates - that was a reference to early this year which obviously didn't happen. It's very likely it will never happen...


Why not? I don't understand.


----------



## eboydog

Enabling port forwarding allows for more reliable and faster streaming, the issue for having it enabled instead of proxy is that TiVo stepped into a bee's nest due to legal issues of content providers requirement of copyright protection. This is not a technical problem that Tivo can't fix, it's related to legal issues that they took for granted when they created the Stream product, just as the major holdup for Android Streaming support is the legal issue, not the technical issues that must be resolved. Those legal roadblocks, 

A secondary issue is home network support as once Tivo enables port forwarding for Stream, they will have to provide some level of support for the Internet routers that the Stream device is attached to. There are many cheap older residential home routers that don't support the configuration of port forwarding including many cable company provided home routers that don't allow user access to the router in order to preform advanced configurations. 

With all due respect to Slingbox fans, this legal aspect is only going to get worse and will eventually catch up to Slingbox, while Tivo has issues in some areas, blaming them for the policies of the network content providers and the movie studio lobbyists is something TiVo have no choice but to work with.


----------



## jimmypowder

eboydog said:


> Enabling port forwarding allows for more reliable and faster streaming, the issue for having it enabled instead of proxy is that TiVo stepped into a bee's nest due to legal issues of content providers requirement of copyright protection. This is not a technical problem that Tivo can't fix, it's related to legal issues that they took for granted when they created the Stream product, just as the major holdup for Android Streaming support is the legal issue, not the technical issues that must be resolved. Those legal roadblocks,
> 
> A secondary issue is home network support as once Tivo enables port forwarding for Stream, they will have to provide some level of support for the Internet routers that the Stream device is attached to. There are many cheap older residential home routers that don't support the configuration of port forwarding including many cable company provided home routers that don't allow user access to the router in order to preform advanced configurations.
> 
> With all due respect to Slingbox fans, this legal aspect is only going to get worse and will eventually catch up to Slingbox, while Tivo has issues in some areas, blaming them for the policies of the network content providers and the movie studio lobbyists is something TiVo have no choice but to work with.


Thanks for your explanation. So Tivo is digital and Slingbox uses the analog inputs and that is why I can stream anything I want on a SLingbox? Who says they will close this analog hole?


----------



## moyekj

jimmypowder said:


> Why not? I don't understand.


 It's just conjecture on my part. Look how ridiculously long it's taking to get Android Stream support in place, and that just have much higher priority than bypassing proxy server, which from TiVo point of view is a working solution right now. Plus TiVo would probably have to rely on UPnP for auto port forwarding solution to bypass need for proxy, but many routers handle UPnP differently which is another can of worms for TiVo to support. The other option is to let users manually setup port forwarding (which would be my personal preference), but I think there's zero chance of that happening since it's too complex for the average user to be expected to configure their router. So, given there are greater priorities and complexities involved I doubt bypassing proxy server is even on TiVo's radar right now. (Obviously there was some thought put into it before Stream was publicly released and TiVo decided against using auto port forwarding at that time for some reason in favor of a proxy server instead).


----------



## Dan203

jimmypowder said:


> Early next year !!??!??
> 
> What a joke . That's slowwwwwwwwww.


When I posted that ZatzNotFunny had just posted an small article saying that TiVo was working on an update that would allow streaming over 3G/LTE and that it would include additional network options like port forwarding. The article said it would be released early 2014. Obviously it slipped, like pretty much everything else TiVo does.



jimmypowder said:


> Thanks for your explanation. So Tivo is digital and Slingbox uses the analog inputs and that is why I can stream anything I want on a SLingbox? Who says they will close this analog hole?


There was an FCC ruling back in 2010 that allows MSOs to use something called selectable output control. Which basically allows them to disable the analog outputs on the STB if the playing content is protected. As of yet none of the big MSOs are using it, except maybe on VOD content, but they could. And if that happens then your Slingbox will have the same limitations as the TiVo Stream.


----------



## hytekjosh

jimmypowder said:


> Thanks for your explanation. So Tivo is digital and Slingbox uses the analog inputs and that is why I can stream anything I want on a SLingbox? Who says they will close this analog hole?


There are ways to fake HDMI on Slingbox and get around HDCP.


----------



## Aero 1

Dan203 said:


> There was an FCC ruling back in 2010 that allows MSOs to use something called selectable output control. Which basically allows them to disable the analog outputs on the STB if the playing content is protected. As of yet none of the big MSOs are using it, except maybe on VOD content, but they could. And if that happens then your Slingbox will have the same limitations as the TiVo Stream.


Cablevision has for years. I can't use the analog ports for the slingbox if hdmi is connected to the tv. So I had to forego the hdmi output and use the analog pass through on the slingbox to the tv.


----------



## Dan203

Aero 1 said:


> Cablevision has for years. I can't use the analog ports for the slingbox if hdmi is connected to the tv. So I had to forego the hdmi output and use the analog pass through on the slingbox to the tv.


That's different. That just prevents analog if there is a valid HDCP. That thing I was referring to would allow the MSO to completely disable analog based on CCI flags.


----------



## eboydog

Dan203 said:


> That's different. That just prevents analog if there is a valid HDCP. That thing I was referring to would allow the MSO to completely disable analog based on CCI flags.


You say that and I kinda wonder if that IS something on TiVo's radar with some reports of audio glitches and both hdmi and component video out not working at the same time after this last spring update? Not as much to fully impliment such but rather setting up the base framework for the Tivo OS to implement it should the copyright holders insist that such be done? With not having a understanding of the defects they may have been addressing with certain aspects of the last update, having certain "it's always worked" to now sometimes it doesn't concerns me.


----------



## eboydog

Also, there was more than just a passing thought of implanting port forwarding as the complete menu options are in the Web interface if you use to right type of browser. Chrome and Firefox wouldn't display it but MSiE does.


----------



## moyekj

eboydog said:


> Also, there was more than just a passing thought of implanting port forwarding as the complete menu options are in the Web interface if you use to right type of browser. Chrome and Firefox wouldn't display it but MSiE does.


 Its' actually Explorer browser that is buggy as it's not supposed to be displaying what it does according to the javascript code. Chrome and Firefox are honoring the script properly.


----------



## eboydog

moyekj said:


> Its' actually Explorer browser that is buggy as it's not supposed to be displaying what it does according to the javascript code. Chrome and Firefox are honoring the script properly.


That makes senses, however the code is there so it can't be a difficult option to implement but I do see it being a technical support nightmare for Tivo. Remember, this the same Tivo that has the postion that "switches" are not supported when connecting your Tivo to your home network so data networking is something they are almost refusing to support.

I really wish Tivo would put all their new research projects on hold and just fix their existing products before they move on to new products. It appears at times Tivo has ADD and haven't been taking their Ritalin as prescribed.


----------



## jimmypowder

I want my port forwarding!


----------

